# Usar un microfono en la Pc



## Marcosch (Sep 5, 2017)

Hola gente ,tengo un micro que saque de unos auriculares tiene dos cables negro y blanco ,quiero saber como hacer para usarlo con la pc ,tengo unos auriculares de celular que no me sirven puedo usar el cable y el jack para hacerlo andar ?


----------



## tiago (Sep 8, 2017)

Hola.
Lo primero que debes de saber es si el micro que tienes es de cápsula dinámica o es de cápsula electret. El de cápsula dinámica se puede conectar, pero no directamente pues son de baja impedancia.
La cápsula de tipo electret se puede conectar directamente, como muestra la ilustración.
Aunque en ella se refieren a una placa AsRock, sirve para conectar a cualquier entrada de micro de PC.






Saludos.


----------



## Marcosch (Sep 8, 2017)

Hola ,gracias por responder ,es electret. mi duda es la siguiente tengo un plug macho de auriculares de celular , con tres aros negros y tiene 4 cables por que eran auriculares con mic, me sirve ? conecto a los dos primero , adjunto una foto


----------



## tiago (Sep 9, 2017)

Puedes usar ese conector para el micro. Lo tienes que adaptar porque es de cuatro anillos (Punta y tres cortos)

Los dos últimos anillos de tu conector, que en el caso de la ilustración que te puse es un único anolillo alargado, debes unir sus terminales para que se comporte como si fuese un anillo largo. De ésta forma, eléctricamente tendrá la misma fisionomía que un Jack de tres anillos (Punta, anillo corto y anillo alargado)

Ese Jack que tienes es para entradas que incorporan en el mismo conector las señales de micro y auriculares. Todo ésto que estamos hablando es para que conectes el micro a una entrada dedicada únicamente a micrófono.

Saludos y bienvenido a la comunidad.


----------



## Marcosch (Sep 11, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Puedes usar ese conector para el micro. Lo tienes que adaptar porque es de cuatro anillos (Punta y tres cortos)
> 
> Los dos últimos anillos de tu conector, que en el caso de la ilustración que te puse es un único anolillo alargado, debes unir sus terminales para que se comporte como si fuese un anillo largo. De ésta forma, eléctricamente tendrá la misma fisionomía que un Jack de tres anillos (Punta, anillo corto y anillo alargado)
> 
> ...


disculpa las molestias tiago , no lo pude hacer andar , adjunto fotos para que veas , no se que estoy haciendo mal ,desde ya muchas gracias ! y lo conecto a una entrada dedicada a microfono , por si te preguntas .


----------



## tiago (Sep 11, 2017)

Veo que tienes un jack diferente al de la foto que posteaste al principio.
El micro lleva dos cables soldados a dos conexiones, uno es blanco y el otro es negro.
La conexión que lleva soldado el cable blanco va soldada en el jack a la patilla que corresponde a la punta y también a la que corresponde al anillo central.
La conexión del micro que lleva soldado el cable negro debe ir soldada a la patilla que corresponde al anillo superior, el que se convierte en una rosca donde encaja la funda.

Haz una foto de la entrada de micro a la que le estás acoplando el invento, a ver que símbolo lleva.
Si lleva una entrada única para auricular y micro las conexiones son diferentes, así:






Saludos.


----------

